# Mid-Wales Hospital / Talgarth Asylum, Feb 2016



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi all..... I know what some of you are probably thinking - "oh no, not Talgarth again!", but as this is my first post to this site I'm hoping you'll be kind to me?!

Decided to use Talgarth as my first post mainly because it is my most recent explore - and of course, is always a fantastic place to view. Once inside, me and my mate spent over 6 hours exploring every building, room and even climbed into the clock tower to take some ariel shots of the site. I know this place has been covered many times but I really hope there are a couple of new things (or at least updates) for you to see (plus, apologies if I have gone slightly overboard with photos but I took over 250 pics that day so it was hard choosing just a handful!). Since the tiles were removed from the buildings (apart from the 'Admin' building at the front as it is Graded) in 2010 the increase of decline and danger inside has been immense. There is still security and CCTV (triggered by motion) so a lot of whispering and tip-toeing is required!!

A very brief history (as there are a few comprehensive write ups already on this site) - The 'Mid-Wales Lunatic Asylum' in Talgarth opened on the 18th March 1903. The psychiatric hospital housed up to 352 patients. The last ward closed in 2009 and has been abandoned since.

Hope you enjoy my photos......




The only rooms we (obviously) did not explore!!!



Every explore MUST have a chair in one of the photos.....it is the law!!!



Some of the views from the clock tower....









The Lab






Hidden beneath the wallpaper workmen write what they had done in 1921 & 1941












Opened the door to see 3 floors in one and me in the mirror!



The Theatre



The Projection Room looking into the Theatre



The Bar backstage (of the Theatre)



























Cosy






In one of the numerous cellars / boiler rooms









Thanks for looking!


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2016)

Those shots from the clock tower are excellent!


----------



## Gromr (Feb 8, 2016)

Great pictures! I'm going to Wales in August, so I'm looking for places to explore. This looks like it might have to be one of them.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 8, 2016)

Nice pictures, its a pity this place is getting worse.


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 8, 2016)

krela said:


> Those shots from the clock tower are excellent!



Thank you, I appreciate that. Kicking myself for not doing a panoramic shot of the entire site now!


----------



## tazong (Feb 8, 2016)

To be fair to you fella or mrs - there were some fantastic photos there and a lot of shots i have never seen before - it looks a dangerous old place so fair play for getting up so high.
Never been here but going to wales for a week in may of june so may have to have a visit here.
Thanks for posting


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2016)

That's a great first post mate..the decay in here was fantastic..I wandered around here on my own and it was raining hard and when I left it was pitch black..I loved that hall with the half clean.half decaying ceiling


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 8, 2016)

tazong said:


> To be fair to you fella or mrs - there were some fantastic photos there and a lot of shots i have never seen before - it looks a dangerous old place so fair play for getting up so high.
> Never been here but going to wales for a week in may of june so may have to have a visit here.
> Thanks for posting



Yes, you need to take serious care - lots of rotten floorboards to look out for. Thanks for the comment & enjoy your visit in the summer..... ps - I'm a fella ha!


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 8, 2016)

Fantastic post and some great photos well done Rhod


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 8, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> That's a great first post mate..the decay in here was fantastic..I wandered around here on my own and it was raining hard and when I left it was pitch black..I loved that hall with the half clean.half decaying ceiling



Thank you Mikey, really glad you liked it. Been enjoying viewing all your 'tour of Wales' posts - am gobsmacked at all the amazing old farm houses you found, I've lived here all my life and walked most mountain ranges & never stumbled across anything as great as those!!! Please keep them coming


----------



## Mikeymutt (Feb 8, 2016)

Vertigo Rod said:


> Thank you Mikey, really glad you liked it. Been enjoying viewing all your 'tour of Wales' posts - am gobsmacked at all the amazing old farm houses you found, I've lived here all my life and walked most mountain ranges & never stumbled across anything as great as those!!! Please keep them coming



Thank you vertigo rod..we have another trip planned very soon.not quite wales but we are going to venture over the border for a few I think.I reckon there is so much undiscovered in them hills


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 8, 2016)

Jon6D said:


> Fantastic post and some great photos well done Rhod




Cheers Jon - but as you was with me that day and was the one that insisted on climbing the clock tower I've got you to thank for the ariel shots!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 8, 2016)

Gromr123 said:


> Great pictures! I'm going to Wales in August, so I'm looking for places to explore. This looks like it might have to be one of them.




Thanks for the comment - and enjoy your day there but take care with the rotten floorboards!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 10, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> Thank you vertigo rod..we have another trip planned very soon.not quite wales but we are going to venture over the border for a few I think.I reckon there is so much undiscovered in them hills



Will look forward to your next batch of discoveries!!!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 11, 2016)

That's some cool photos, nicely done


----------



## MandyB (Feb 11, 2016)

Awesome photos, thank you for sharing them. Wish I had been there too!!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (Feb 16, 2016)

MandyB said:


> Awesome photos, thank you for sharing them. Wish I had been there too!!



Thank you MandyB - appreciate that!


----------



## Scaramanger (Mar 6, 2016)

Good stuff..


----------



## steve2109 (Mar 6, 2016)

Now thats a derp but great pictures, still yet to break my Wales virginity but hopefully this year


----------



## Skatyk (Mar 7, 2016)

Great work, looks like a very interesting place, I will definitely have to take a look when I am next up that way.


----------



## Carlh654 (Mar 28, 2016)

Are the dogs as big as the ones in ruperta castle


----------



## bky88 (Mar 28, 2016)

They were some big ass dogs


----------



## sasha (Apr 18, 2016)

Absolutely beautiful pictures! I've been there in the last 2 weeks and was amazed at how little security waas there and how easy it was to get inside! :O Didn't go in though, unfortunately i found out that the place is riddled with blue asbestos and there was no way i was going in without an efficient mask!


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 8, 2016)

sasha said:


> Absolutely beautiful pictures! I've been there in the last 2 weeks and was amazed at how little security waas there and how easy it was to get inside! :O Didn't go in though, unfortunately i found out that the place is riddled with blue asbestos and there was no way i was going in without an efficient mask!



Thank you for your comment - glad you enjoyed. Yes an efficient mask is on my list of things to look into, but on this occasion I didn't think of it until I was already there!


----------

